# Themes??



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone stick to any certain theme when setting up? My yard is a little on the small side.Im worried that putting up a "mixture" of several different things would make it look too cluttered.And take away from the whole effect.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I go with a different theme every year. Last year was "Harry Potter" and this year will be "Pirates of Port Apalachee". Next year's theme will be centered around a cemetary and ghosts. I know that having a different theme every year is not a popular way to go, but I personally enjoy it. 

You make a valid point for going with a theme in your situation. I can imagine that too many random props in a small space would look like a 'haunted yard sale' or something.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

a theme is pretty good of an idea, like you dont want pirates to be mixed in with a bunch of aliens im sticking with graveyard ghosts skeletons, the classics.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree, having a theme is essential because not only does it make things easier when planning, but it also helps the haunt/display make sense! I'm doing the classic Haunted Mansion this year as I always do.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I was thinking about going with a graveyard that will take up most of the yard.With a fence going around it.And for the house,I was thinking about covering it with spiderwebs and spiders of differnt sizes.I would love to have atleast one huge spider and a spider victim.I would also love to have a boarded up look to the house.But I live in military housing,and the housing office would have a fit!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When I was just starting out my house looked like everyone elses'. There was a mix of cutesy/scary. Now with my yardhaunt, and after constructing and buying props, I stick strickly with scary/gory throughout the yard and the inside of the house. Even though it scared the kids in the beginning, they are OK with it even though it still gets to them a little.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have a "Theme" per say but i do have theme rooms or areas for our party. I think I wrote this before but dont remember this yr we will have 
spider house ( garage )
skeleton island (rec bar basement)
witch house ( tent )
bat/ghost house ( screenhouse )
then graveyard in front


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

No theme just a couple scenes I go with my creativity when I set up


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

We're themed all the way through. We even have a backstory that explains every prop. You're right. Particularly with a small yard.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

halloweengirl said:


> I would also love to have a boarded up look to the house.But I live in military housing,and the housing office would have a fit!


Hello Halloweengirl. I also theme and my theme this year is a haunted/possessed house which includes boarded-up windows. I rent so I can't do anything to damage the house like yourself, this is how I'm going to do mine.... http://www.hauntedyards.com/windowboards.html and the velcro will come off the house using a hairdrier.

I just retired after 23 years in the USAF and it's nice to have current/X military on the forum.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

That's exactly what I am going to be doing this weekend....making fake wood boards. I'm going to measure my windows tonight.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

We are going to do a graveyard that backs up to Frankenstiens Castle. The yard slopes up to the house - and the front porch is set into the house - it's a great setting to be creative. I will be Dr. Frankenstein and will have a dummy monster in a window. Canvas dropcloth walls will be our "castle" walls and cover the front porch.

It's a couple fun envornments and gives me a chance to try some different things. I witch will be in the grave yard over her cauldron. My wifes arbor will be the entry to the sidewalk that leads to the castle.

ews


----------



## EvilGrin (Sep 18, 2006)

I actually made fake boards from the extruded foamboard (the blue or pink kind people make tombstones from) and painted them to look like wood. It was in historic quarters when we lived at Ft Riley and no one there had any problems as long as we took them down promptly after Halloween. Of course, they also had an official Ghost Tour that the historical society put on each year, so that tended to make them a little more Halloween friendly, perhaps. Everyone's housing office seems to be different. The velcro is a good idea as long as it isn't overly windy where you live. The added bonuses of using the foam are the light weight if you take them with you next time you PCS and the low cost if you decide to donate to a friend who's not moving yet. 

Sometimes you can find a theme you like that goes along with the history of the post/area; possibly a Civil War Cemetary if that fits in with where you live, or for an Air Force base maybe go with a haunted hangar type theme. If I was near the West Point area I would do the Ghost of the 47th Division or Sleepy Hollow or Civil War ghosts or just ghosts of grads in general... A theme does seem to work well whether it's a small or a large yard; for my new larger yard I divide sections of it into smaller subthemes. The graveyard is the main focus, but I also have the Spider's Lair and bat cave on my long low porch and my garage area.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, I have to agree with what a lot of people have said here. Having an overall theme, or at least themes to different sections of the haunt, is important. It's not only easy to over-do the haunt with too much clutter, but it'll also look like a mess if nothing goes together.

Personally I'm just going for the undead/cemetary sort of thing. But that's my style.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Same here, I'ver been doing a cemetery/ crypt since '99.
The outside looks the same but the scares are different every year.

I need to post some updates of the build?


----------

